# coast 2 coast lawn care



## jlgivensandsons (Sep 22, 2012)

got a call from c2c the other day asking if I'd like to fill out one of their venders packet. first thing i requested was a price list, what a joke!!! 

$20 initial cut up to 15,000 sq. ft
$15 recurring
$8 per cut
$35 wint
$10 padlock change
$8 trip charge

are they kidding me, has anyone had a run in with these guys before? i might be from a podunk town in Georgia, but there is no way i could make a living at those rates.


----------



## jlgivensandsons (Sep 22, 2012)

the $8 per cut is suppose to be per cyd, auto correct on phone, sorry for confusion.
i searched the forum for anything on these people and found nothing. so please leave helpful info.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Just another regional 3-4 steps down the ladder. Sad thing is they WILL find people who will work for those prices.........


----------



## jlgivensandsons (Sep 22, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Just another regional 3-4 steps down the ladder. Sad thing is they WILL find people who will work for those prices.........


you just don't know how right you are, sad part is, it'll be someone not licensed or insured, making it impossible for the ones that try to do things the legal and moral way to make a living.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2012)

Just damn.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

jlgivensandsons said:


> the $8 per cut is suppose to be per cyd, auto correct on phone, sorry for confusion.
> i searched the forum for anything on these people and found nothing. so please leave helpful info.





mtmtnman said:


> Just another regional 3-4 steps down the ladder. Sad thing is they WILL find people who will work for those prices.........







Per yard????? I just turned down a job this week at $25 per.
Told them $35 min, they inflated the yards and sent it up to their client, heck I don't care. As long as the bottom price is what I wanted.


Its highly unlikely they'll find folks to work for them that have to pay out of pocket for expenses. Not around here they wont. This isn't detroit where there is no work at all to get money for their next crack/meth fix.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Its highly unlikely they'll find folks to work for them that have to pay out of pocket for expenses.


The only thing is...they _won't _have a problem. There is always a new wave of ignorance willing to be cannon fodder.

Maybe they have to hire more frequently, as most won't be able to front money for more than a week or so...but the mill keeps on turning.


----------



## jlgivensandsons (Sep 22, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Per yard????? I just turned down a job this week at $25 per.
> Told them $35 min, they inflated the yards and sent it up to their client, heck I don't care. As long as the bottom price is what I wanted.
> 
> 
> Its highly unlikely they'll find folks to work for them that have to pay out of pocket for expenses. Not around here they wont. This isn't detroit where there is no work at all to get money for their next crack/meth fix.


i just sent a email to the so called state coordinator, if that's who he is, i don't know, just the one that has been communicating with me, i tried your tactic, since they claim im the only vendor they would have in th southeast georgia region, it should be no problem meeting me at my minimum price.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

If you already know the rock bottom number you need to make your nut, then stick to it. From experience, I have found that it doesn't matter if the Pope owns the franchise, if I can't make any money doing what they want, there is no point in wasting any more time on them. Good Lord man, there is no way to cover expenses at those rates.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Just another regional 3-4 steps down the ladder. Sad thing is they WILL find people who will work for those prices.........


numbpumpkin is probably signing up with them as we speak!


----------



## jlgivensandsons (Sep 22, 2012)

J F said:


> The only thing is...they _won't _have a problem. There is always a new wave of ignorance willing to be cannon fodder.
> 
> Maybe they have to hire more frequently, as most won't be able to front money for more than a week or so...but the mill keeps on turning.


as much as I'd like to disagree with you, i have talked to a few of the pro lawn companies that's service our area, and showed them the price list, they said it would be a cold day in hades, before they would work at those prices. but i know if the offer was on the table for them one of them would take it.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

jlgivensandsons said:


> as much as I'd like to disagree with you, i have talked to a few of the pro lawn companies that's service our area, and showed them the price list, they said it would be a cold day in hades, before they would work at those prices. but i know if the offer was on the table for them one of them would take it.






The big "pro" players are going to think that its idiotic in the highest degree to have to take all the photos that are required.

And once one of them gets burned........... word will spread like wildfire and the regionals be back to trolling for gullible nearly broke one/two man shows.


----------



## scroogemcbucks (Feb 4, 2014)

They too contacted me to do grass cuts ,i requested a price list lol ,if they call it that ,i thought slavery was done ,22 up to 15,000sqft lol
dont work for these crooks and they were us best repairs ,same place mapquest it crooks


----------



## honyocktrapper (Feb 9, 2014)

*Napa*

What a joke! I contacted NAPA, filled out all their stupid paperwork (which they would not send me their price sheet until I requested it) and found their prices to be absolutely, unbelievable STUPID. $12.50 cyd to remove debris, SERIOUSLY -WTF. NAPA get this - We can't work for free and I'm sure as hell not paying to work:furious::furious::furious::furious::furious::furious::furious::furious::furious:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Do you want to see what they see? 

Right now, post a bogus ad on CL for sub contractors to do mowing and basic maintenance. List whatever prices you care to pull out of your rear end; just make it up as you type. Post your requirements for insurance, equipment, coverage areas, etc. Tell them how long you take to pay.

Now, go walk the dog, run your route, whatever. Check your emails in a couple of hours. There you go.


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

GTX63 said:


> Do you want to see what they see?
> 
> Right now, post a bogus ad on CL for sub contractors to do mowing and basic maintenance. List whatever prices you care to pull out of your rear end; just make it up as you type. Post your requirements for insurance, equipment, coverage areas, etc. Tell them how long you take to pay.
> 
> Now, go walk the dog, run your route, whatever. Check your emails in a couple of hours. There you go.


Sad but true.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Lets say you advertise initials for up to 15k sf starting at $100.

I'll use the areas in the Midwest from my sig that we are familiar with.
Please turn off the "I'm offended" tab on your tool bar before continuing.

@ $100 you'll likely get some responders who submit links to their webpage, have a shop/warehouse, high end equipment and can give references, insurance,etc.

@ $50 you should get a large enough pool of crews/individuals who are experienced and familiar with the industry, and carry professional equipment, change clothes during the week and generally and have a clue.

@ $25 there are still folks looking to pick up some extra jobs to fill in their thin areas, but you will notice more and more phone texts or emails badly in need of a spellchecker, call back numbers with no voice mail, and the occasional nutter who keeps spamming you every 90 minutes desperately wanting a call back.

@ $15...yep, you still better check your email before going to bed.

@ $12.50...well, would you be suprised if you had some bites?

@ $10 Do I dare continue?

It would be sad if the lower tier figures were all that could be had; the Nationals would lead you to believe that is the industry rate. It is not, it is their rate. I posted in another thread about champagne expectations on a beer budget. To those stuck on the national's teet, think of what you have been doing as business training and realize that if you can abide by the guidelines of a national, you are ready to graduate to the private sector. Those folks will be in love with what you can do for twice the $.


----------



## nomosnow (Mar 6, 2013)

There has always been and always will be those companies, people that will take advantage of others when the economy isnt perfect..sad


----------



## Jovashut (Mar 7, 2013)

*Back to my question*



GTX63 said:


> Lets say you advertise initials for up to 15k sf starting at $100.
> 
> I'll use the areas in the Midwest from my sig that we are familiar with.
> Please turn off the "I'm offended" tab on your tool bar before continuing.
> ...


I had to minimize my crew (down to 2- me and my helper) when all this good jobs w/Core "WF" went to MCS and know I am in a catch 22 (or am I). Will the Nationals still contract with me being so small and only cover 5-6 counties. I have good compliance and at this time have never had a claim.
Been doing this for 4-5 years and am tired of loosing the 20% my regional gets. I spoke w/NFR "I like them cause I know what they like and how to photo how they like and they always give larger amounts at 1 time instead of dragging here there BS. ANYWAY will they work with me and I am nervous about there w/o system since I have been using PPW for years. They will love my work as my Reg already stated NFR has made comments on this area I cover. Are all Nationals different on how to communicate and upload/download work. Any esteem boosters would help.:thumbsup:


----------

